# briquet électrique au-dessus de la cuisinière



## simenon

Bonjour à tous.
Est-ce que vous connaissez des cuisinière (électrique) avec un briquet au dessus comme celui dont on parle ici:
"Elle s'aperçut que sa cigarette était éteinte et manoeuvra le briquet électrique, au-dessus de la cuisinière".


Ce qui m'étonne est la présence d'un briquet dans une cuisinière électrique (car avant on a dit que la cuisinière est électrique). Je me demande à quoi peut-il servir ce briquet? A allumer des cigarettes, bien sûr, mais pourquoi l'inclure dans une cuisinière qui n'en a pas besoin?
En plus je n'arrive pas à l'imaginer. Peut-être que quelqu'un de vous a vu une appareil de ce genre et peut m'aider. 

J'ai oublié de dire que la scène se déroule dans les années 40-50. Il s'agit donc d'une vieille cuisinière.

Merci d'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour *simenon*,

Je pense que la dénomination de "briquet électrique" est ici trompeuse et qu'il doit s'agir en réalité de cet accessoire ménager qu'on nomme souvent "allume-gaz". Mais fonctionnant à l'électricité plutôt qu'avec une pierre à briquet. De fait, rien n'interdit qu'un tel appareil soit intégré à une cuisinière moderne.


----------



## Reynald

En effet, ça semble assez étrange. Les cuisinières électriques n'étaient pas très répandues dans les années 1950. Elles fonctionnaient surtout au bois (dans les campagnes) ou au gaz (en ville). Celle dont il est question ici était peut-être mixte (deux ou trois feux au gaz et un ou deux feux électriques). 
A moins que le briquet électrique n'ait eu un autre usage (pour allumer un poêle ou une cheminée par exemple).


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Simenon,

Pour moi, un briquet électrique, c'est ça. Je n'en vois pas bien l'utilité avec une cuisinière électrique. Peut-être était-ce une cuisinière mixte ? (deux feux à gaz et deux feux électriques)


----------



## OLN

Le briquet n'a probablement pas de rapport direct avec la cuisinière, si elle est électrique (en voilà une des années 50 : image). 
La personne peut actionner le briquet au dessus de la cuisinière pour éviter la chute de particules sur une surface plus fragile.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Si on parle de cuisinière, probablement pense-t-on d'abord au four, dans la mesure où en l'absence de four on parle soit de table de cuisson soit de réchaud. De là, il me paraît possible qu'on ait appelé cuisinière électrique toute cuisinière dont le four était électrique. La table de cuisson elle-même peut être électrique ou à gaz ou mixte, cela ne touche pas, semble-t-il, la désignation de cuisinière électrique. Ces briquets piézo-électriques qui pendent au dessus et à côté des cuisinières ne seraient d'ailleurs pas adaptés pour allumer un four à gaz. On devrait dire cuisinière mixte si le four est électrique et la table de cuisson à gaz, mais probablement a-t-on tendance à globaliser entre les cuisinières à gaz d'un côté, dont le four et la table de cuisson sont à gaz, et les cuisinières électriques d'un autre côté dans tous les autres cas. Les usages de la langue quotidienne sont souvent simplificateurs.


----------



## simenon

Merci à tout. Ce qui m'étonne c'est justement que d'habitude le briquet électrique (ou allume-gaz comme snarkhunter le dit) est employé pour allumer une cuisinière à gaz, tandis que celle-ci on nous a dit être électrique. 
Je dois ajouter que cette cuisinière se trouve dans une roulotte (une grande roulotte, comme celles de gens du cirque: ici il s'agit d'une famille de prestidigitateurs), et c'est peut-être pour cela qu'elle est électrique (même si je me demande d'où elle réçoit l'électricité, il me semble bizarre que celle obtenu par le mouvement de la roulotte puisse suffir, surtout quand la roulotte reste garée longtemps...).
Il me semble bizarre aussi que le briquet n'ait pas de rapport avec la cuisinière, comme suppose OLN, car si c'était le cas je ne comprends pas cette allusion à la cuisinière. En plus tout de suite après, puisque le briquet ne fonctionne pas, la femme en question se plaint que là dedans rien ne marche plus.
Mais, à bien refléchir, je me dis que, justement parce qu'on est dans une "voiture", il est possible que il y a un système d'accumulation d'énergie auquel sont liés tous les appareils électrique (briquet, cuisimière), qui donc aurait été disposés l'un à coté de l'autre pour une raison pratique, c'est-à-dire parce il prennent l'énergie de cet accumulateur. Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?

J'ajoute que à un moment donne cette cuisinière est employé pour cuire des côtelettes. On nous dit, à ce propos, que la femme met des côtelettes "sur un gril" (ce qui fait penser vraiment, je crois, à une cuisinière électrique) et puis qu'elle " régle le feu sur le gril", action que je ne comprends pas (et surtout je ne comprends pas la préposition "sur").


----------



## Logospreference-1

Allimenter un four sur des batteries me paraît impossible : soit ils s'alimentent sur un groupe électrogène, soit ils se branchent sur le secteur auquel la mairie du lieu leur donnerait accès.


----------



## simenon

Merci Logospreference. Cela doit être comme vous dites. En tout cas cela explique peut-être que tous les appareil électriques soient rapprochés. Ou cellle-ci est une idée insensée? Et pourquoi parlez-vous de "four"? Ne pourrait-il s'agir d'un  fourneau?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Dans une cuisine, je vois le fourneau comme une alternative à la cuisinière : plaque de cuisson et four dans les deux cas. Je crois que le fourneau est en fonte, alors que la cuisinière est beaucoup plus légère, constituée de tôles émaillées. J'hésite un peu car on ne distingue pas toujours entre fourneau et cuisinière. Je ne m'attendrais pas à trouver un fourneau dans une roulotte.


----------



## simenon

MErci Logospreference. Moi non plus je ne m'attendrait pas à trouver un fourneau mais moins encore en four! Je ne sais pas. Et avec le mot "gril" qu'est-ce que l'on entend ici à votre avis? Ce gril fait part de la cuisinière ou non?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je suppose que la dame a un grill en fonte qu'elle fait chauffer au maximum sur la plaque de cuisson, et sous lequel en effet on baisse le feu dès que la viande a été saisie. C'est un bon système mais il salit rapidement la cuisine, d'où l'importance de baisser le feu très vite.


----------



## simenon

Merci. Mais le narrateur ne dit pas qu'elle baisse le feu "sous le gril", il dit "sur" le gril. Est-il normal?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Faut-il prendre dans ce cas « sur » à la lettre, je n'en suis pas sûr. Mais s'il ne s'agit pas de cette configuration, je dois avouer n'y rien comprendre. S'il s'agit du gril du four et que ce four est électrique, le gril lui aussi est électrique, et je ne crois pas dans ce cas qu'on dise qu'on monte ou qu'on baisse le feu à propos du gril. Or je ne vois que ces deux solutions pour un gril lié à une cuisinière : gril du four ou gril, généralement en fonte, posé sur l'un des feux.

Je reviens : un gril de four électrique ne consiste qu'en une résistance  qu'on porte au rouge. On peut parler de son feu en voulant désigner sa  puissance ou son intensité de chauffe, mais on parlerait alors du feu du  gril lui-même, non pas d'un feu « sur » le gril. 

Dans le cas du  gril en fonte, le brûleur est sous le gril, mais on commande sa  puissance de chauffe par l'un des boutons situés sur le panneau (est-ce  bien ce mot ?) de commande. _Régler le feu sur le gril_ me semble  s'expliquer par le fait qu'on cherche seulement le bouton qui agit sur  tel feu, tel brûleur, sur telle casserole ou telle marmite ou telle  poêle ou tel gril.


----------



## simenon

Merci Logospreference.
J'avais pensé qu'il pouvait aussi s'agir d'un appareil électrique à part, comme les premiers que l'on voit en cherchant "gril électrique" sur google image. En ce cas, il me semble que "sur" pourrait, un peu comme vous le dites, avoir un sens plus général: si le gril est tout l'appareil, "monter le feu _sur_ le gril" serait un peu comme dire "monter le feu _du_ gril", en reglant les bouton qui se trouvent_sur _​l'appareil. Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Oui, mais on ne peut plus dire que la cuisinière est employée pour cuire des côtelettes.


----------



## simenon

Mais on ne l'a pas dit de façon explicite. Une autre information que je n'avais pas encore répérée est la présence d'une "clé du réchaud". Je copie ici toutes les phrases en question, dans l'ordre, en essayant de reconstituer la scène (qui se déroule sur plusieurs pages, car il y a tout un dialogue dont dont je ne ferai pas mention):

La femme et son fils entrent "dans la roulotte aménagée en salle à manger-cuisine [...]. Des couverts s'empilaient sur la table et des casseroles encombraient *la cuisinière électrique*"
Ils commencent à péler des pommes de terre.
"Elle s'aperçut que sa cigarette était éteinte et manoeuvra le *briquet électrique, au-dessus de la cuisinière*. Il ne fonctionna pas et elle haussa les épaules."
"Elle ouvrit le buffet, *mit des côtelettes sur un gril*."
"Elle *régla le feu sur le gril*"
"La viande grésilla et elle chercha partout une fourchette."
"Elle déposa les côtelettes sur un plat"
"Les pommes de terre, oubliées *dans la poêle,* répandaient une fumée bleue."
"Les pommes de terre brûlaient. Sans se déranger, de la pointe du soulier, il tourna *la clef du réchaud*."


Voilà. J'espère de n'avoir rien oublié. Merci beaucou.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Alors oui, le gril semble indépendant, et en effet on doit pouvoir dire en utilisant _sur_ qu'on règle le feu de l'appareil lui-même, d'autant qu'il y a plusieurs appareils.
Je m'étais trompé sur le type de briquet électrique : ce type-là comprend un réservoir à gaz et produit une flamme ; il peut allumer aussi bien une cigarette qu'un four à gaz.

Mais ce que je ne comprends plus, c'est qu'on nous parle d'une cuisinière électrique en même temps que d'un réchaud. Il y aurait donc la cuisinière électrique, avec four et plaque de cuisson, et un réchaud à gaz. Dans une grande roulotte c'est possible : on profite de l’électricité lorsque le campement permet de se brancher, et le reste du temps on utilise le gaz. Bref, la clé dont-il s'agit, si elle peut s'actionner du bout du pied, devrait être la manette du robinet ouvrant ou fermant l'arrivée du gaz. C'est sa forme qui doit faire penser à une clé.


----------



## simenon

Ah, d'accord. Merci beaucoup. Donc vous pensez que le réchaud soit à gaz! Est-ce que vous le pensez à cause du mot "clé" ou car le réchaud est toujour à gaz? En tout cas, votre explication sur la raison d'avoir au même temps des appareils électriques et des appareils à gaz est très convaincante.


----------



## Logospreference-1

C'est à cause de la clé qu'on peut actionner du pied. Sans quoi un réchaud peut être aussi bien électrique qu'à gaz. L'auteur devait penser à une manette, mais il aura voulu éviter cette image d'une manette actionnée du pied ; une manette, c'est fait pour une main. Une autre possibilité serait que ce robinet d'arrivée du gaz soit actionné par une sorte de levier qu'on puisse replier. Dans ce cas c'est l'idée de clé qui vient à l'esprit : rappelez-vous des clefs des pendules ou des anciens réveils de voyage, très souvent repliables.


----------



## simenon

Merci. c'est très clair.


----------



## simenon

Je reviens sur la question du briquet électrique. Je me demande s'il pourrait s'agir de cette objet nommé allumette électrique: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/ALLUMETTE-EL...pt=FR_JG_Art_Objets_XXeme&hash=item5d4013815f


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je ne sais que répondre, car de nos jours les briquets électriques pour cuisines semblent tous à pile. Plutôt qu'à un modèle ancien - j'ai ai connu, dont un qui mitraillait les étincelles, mais je ne m'en souviens plus bien -, je pense à un modèle à pile accroché au mur quand on ne s'en sert pas.


----------



## simenon

Merci Logos. A mon avis s'agit de cela. Si j'ai bien compris il ne crée des étincelles mais du feu. Je crois que l'on approchait le petit bâton que l'on voit sur le côté ("l'allumoir", si j'ai bien compris) à la partie brûante et ce dernier produisait une flamme car il avait sur l'extremité un matériel inflammable (on pouvait donc s'y allumer une cigarette). Dans cette discussion: http://www.usinages.com/electricite...moteurs/vieux-materiel-electrique-t57078.html , fafnir70 en montre deux models et il dit que "nos grands-mères avaient, selon leur âge, l'un ou l'autre fixé au mur à côté de la cuisinière" J'espère donc que quelqu'un ici connait cet objet pour pouvoir me confirmer cette hypothèse.


----------

